# Canadian wants to live in UK



## Tez (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I know this is a bit long but I want to give people an understanding of what I am looking to do.

I am interested in purchasing a property in the UK as an Investment/Holiday home. I would plan on using it a few times per year and eventually would like to relocate to the UK for my retirement in approximately 10 years. I am currently 44 years old and my wife is 47. My wife has dual citizenship. She was born in the UK and has been living in canada for approximately 30 years as a Landed Immigrant. Apporximately 7 years ago she obtained her Canadian citizenship as well.

Is my wife considered an Expat, and is there any advantage to being an Expat when acquiring property in the UK?

I have been looking all over the net trying to figure out how to go about getting financing for a mortgage. In addition are there companies (besides Banks) who will give you a mortgage AND settle all the other requirements i.e. Legal, Insurance, Conveyance, Transfer Fees etc? 

Also as a homeowner in Canada but a "first time" buyer in the UK would I be exempt of Stamp Duty?

I am really interested in something like a 2 bed Detached/Semi/Terrace/ or Flat very close to the seaside. Looking for something between 100000.00 -120000.00, any suggested areas?

Thanks for any help.

Tez


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Tez said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I know this is a bit long but I want to give people an understanding of what I am looking to do.
> 
> ...


There is no restriction on foreigners buying property in UK, unlike some other countries. As for getting a mortgage in UK, your biggest problem is not having any UK credit history and current UK income and not being a permanent resident, so you are unlikely to find any mortgage company giving you a loan. You'll be better off contacting Canadian finance companies who lend money for buying properties abroad, as you own assets and funds in Canada.

As your wife is British, you can apply for settlement visa (marriage), and when granted, you can stay in UK as long as you like. But you must decide to move to UK full-time with your wife - i.e. making UK your home. If you want to keep travelling between the two countries for the next ten years, then you must come over as a visitor, and if you own a property in UK and can demonstrate strong connection to the country, you may be eligible for a 10-year visa, which generally allows you to visit for 6 months in any 12. This is much better than relying on visa-waiver, where you need to be checked for eligibility each time you arrive in UK. Then apply for settlement visa upon retirement.

When buying a property, you normally go through an estate agent (realtor), through whom you negotiate the price, and hire a solicitor or conveyancer to handle all the legal side. While you don't pay the estate agent (they get commission from the seller), you pay a fee for solicitor's services plus disbursements, such as stamp duty (if applicable), land registry fee, searches and fund transfer.

There is no stamp duty payable for a property up to £125k. It's 1% above that to £250k, and you cannot claim exemption because you already own or co-own a property elsewhere in the world.

Your budget is quite modest and you need to look at the lower end of the market, such as a refurbished small Victorian terraced house in locations like Margate, Ramsgate, Dover, Folkestone, Hastings, Eastbourne and Bournemouth if you want to stay in Southern England. Properties are generally cheaper further away you go from London, such as Yorkshire coast (Bridlington, Scarborough, Whitby etc), Lancashire coast (Southport, Blackpool, Morecambe etc) and the North East. Think of accessibility from nearest airport with transatlantic links, such as London airports, Birmingham and Manchester.
There are of course many picturesque seaside towns such as on Norfolk coast, Dorset, Devon and Cornwall etc, but they are perhaps beyond your budget (market is hiked up because of many second home owners).
Look through property buying and letting sites like Rightmove - UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent, Zoopla - UK property for sale, flats to rent, house prices, buy property and fish4homes | Houses, Flats, Appartments for Sale | Buy Homes UK.

I suggest you rent first to make sure that the town, neighbourhood and property are right for you.


----------



## Tez (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Joppa. You've given me quite a bit to think about in terms of Visa possibilities. I know there are companies like Bennett Property Management who handle all the details for "Letting" a place but is there a "one stop shop" type of company who will handle the purchase of a property for you? I know I'll have to visit to actually "see" the proposed residence (I would never buy a place without seeing it in person) but I would like someone who will handle all the details once I have decided to purchase a place. 

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Tez said:


> Thanks Joppa. You've given me quite a bit to think about in terms of Visa possibilities. I know there are companies like Bennett Property Management who handle all the details for "Letting" a place but is there a "one stop shop" type of company who will handle the purchase of a property for you? I know I'll have to visit to actually "see" the proposed residence (I would never buy a place without seeing it in person) but I would like someone who will handle all the details once I have decided to purchase a place.


A good solicitor is your friend, and can handle all the procedures for you, once you decide on a property to buy. Try to get one local to the property location, as they will have experience dealing with local issues. Many handle conveyancing to those living far away, through email and online access, so make sure they offer that. The trouble with a 'one stop property buying service' is that charges are likely to be a lot higher than a solicitor, whose fees and conduct are regulated by the Law Society, and all have indemnity insurance.


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Depends what you mean by the seaside. If it's sandy beaches, then Nairn in Northern Scotland is known as the Brighton of the North. Personally, I'd be heading for rural Wales, Dumfries-shire, Tayside or the Highlands. Perhaps even the Western Isles. Plenty of places there where your budget will go reasonably far, plus you can choose whether you want wide sandy beaches or rugged cliffs, framed by mountains, with dolphins leaping in the seas.

Not so great for the employment market (but then you won't have to worry about that) and often a little bit away from the airport. Although there are direct flights to Glasgow at least, so most Scottish places are within a 4-hour train journey. Likewise, many parts of Wales aren't that much longer from London.


----------

